# Pees on guests



## Mehganrollings (Jun 10, 2015)

I have a 13 month old, neutered male Vizsla. We are battling the counter surfing, and jumping on people, but my biggest issue is he pees on people when they come to our home. He does it to my husband too sometimes. Doesn't seem to be scared or nervous, he just jumps on them and pees everywhere. We have tried introducing slowly, calmly, outside, etc. it's like he just can't control it. Does anyone have any ideas or advice?


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

There are three types of urination (pardon my formality, I just hate the term "pee"). The first is hyper excitability, they just get so enthusiastic that they lose bladder control; the second is submissive urination, they greet the newcomer by showing how non threatening they are by urinating and usually rolling over, and the third is a dominance display, this is when a dog (usually a male) will walk right up to someone and very purposely lift his leg and tinkle on him to show his dominance. All three have nothing to do with neutering, btw.

The first two are annoying and embarrassing, but normal (especially for young 'uns), and fairly typical and you should never discipline him. Dominance marking is another story...

The best way of addressing this is to realize it's harmless, temporary, and very predictable: So, I'd have folks greet him outside (or on tiled floor), with the warning to them to move very fast! And have paper towels handy.

Most dogs outgrow this by the time they're about 18 months, so hang in there.


----------

